# Montipora show off thread



## altcharacter

Show us what you have!
Big or small, I wanna see em all!!

I'll try to throw in a few once I get my camera out


----------



## zoapaly

I'll play , not rare or nice one but love it growing over and kill all zoa's


----------



## fesso clown

What a beast!!! Awesome!


----------



## Yellowtang

Beautiful piece, they look sharp once they start to branch out. How long have you had that piece.


----------



## snoquatic

monties i also have the green blue rim also have a so called flaming phenoix montie aswell got frags if anyones interested


----------



## zoapaly

fesso clown said:


> What a beast!!! Awesome!


Thanks 


Yellowtang said:


> Beautiful piece, they look sharp once they start to branch out. How long have you had that piece.


I had it for long time , maybe 16 months from 2" frag  thanks


----------



## goobafish

My Tyree Undata is far too big for my tank now. Need to find it a new home.


----------



## explor3r

I have this grown out


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice response so far!! Alex that is one sexy beast of a grafted!!

Here is a baby one that has been growing from a 1/4" frag a few months ago and now I just fragged it to ensure it stays alive 

Reeftech Starburst Monti


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Very nice response so far!! Alex that is one sexy beast of a grafted!!
> 
> Here is a baby one that has been growing from a 1/4" frag a few months ago and now I just fragged it to ensure it stays alive
> 
> Reeftech Starburst Monti


Dave I like that  very nice


----------



## fury165

Nice stuff guys 👍🏼


----------



## explor3r

Have this guy for few months now finally colouring up and growing..


----------



## Yellowtang

Wow is that ever sharp!!!!!


----------



## altcharacter

first in line you greedy bastards!!! Alex call me papi chulo!!!


----------



## altcharacter

Ok I had to fire back with one of my own pics.

This is one of my favorite monti's of all time and I have sold/given quite a bit of it out.
Pokerstar Monti


----------



## zoapaly

explor3r said:


> Have this guy for few months now finally colouring up and growing..


I know I know I know ...I knowwwwwwww


----------



## explor3r

Yellowtang said:


> Wow is that ever sharp!!!!!


Wait till get full colour



altcharacter said:


> first in line you greedy bastards!!! Alex call me papi chulo!!!


Thats what she said....Per favar!!!



zoapaly said:


> I know I know I know ...I knowwwwwwww


Hahahha you are everywhere right


----------



## fesso clown

explor3r said:


> Have this guy for few months now finally colouring up and growing..


*That one is called FC Mr Cream Jeans *


----------



## nc208082

Rainbow, superman, and reverse sunset


----------



## altcharacter

oh wow, that is an impressive little garden of monti's you have there. I have to swing by one day and see what it looks like in person


----------



## explor3r

nc208082 said:


> Rainbow, superman, and reverse sunset


That looks very nice I bet the rock fully cover is going to be a killer!!!

Jeff


----------



## Flexin5

from the top:

-green polyp monti
-sunset monti
-superman monti
-mystic monti
-mystique monti
-rainbow monti
-pokerstar


----------



## deeznutz

Lets not forget the RR Nauti Spiral 







[/URL]IMG_5057 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## altcharacter

One of my fav's!! I need to find someone willing to trade a frag of that again. I had an amazing colony of it but sold it off before we went to disney a few years ago.

Very nice example.


----------



## explor3r

Very nice guys keep them coming!!!!


----------



## cablemike

Can i post ones from my previous tank? Im just starting again so I currently have nothing. But my old ones were awesome.


----------



## cablemike

The pink one was the size of a dinner plate


----------



## explor3r

Missing colour but nice


----------



## fireangel

heres some of the pieces I have right now. 
FC grafted Monti


Rainbow Monti



Reverse Sunset


Appleberry


Reeftech Sunburst


----------



## explor3r

fireangel said:


> heres some of the pieces I have right now.
> FC grafted Monti
> 
> 
> Rainbow Monti
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse Sunset
> 
> 
> Appleberry
> 
> 
> Reeftech Sunburst


Very nice I love the Apple berry


----------



## zoapaly

Jason fox beach bum colour up slowly


----------



## nc208082

Nice piece. That must have set you back a pretty penny.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly

nc208082 said:


> Nice piece. That must have set you back a pretty penny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks. it growing fast hopefully it show pretty colours


----------



## Yellowtang

Great looking piece!! How long have you had it for?


----------



## zoapaly

Yellowtang said:


> Great looking piece!! How long have you had it for?


Thanks. I had it for couple months


----------



## fireangel

a couple more of my montis colouring up nicely and growing like mad.


----------



## nc208082

This one looks closer to a stylocoeniella.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel

interesting. it was sold to me as a monti and looks like it to me but i am not over familiar with all the SPS types.


----------



## zoapaly

Colour up ..


----------



## Mikeylikes

altcharacter said:


> One of my fav's!! I need to find someone willing to trade a frag of that again. I had an amazing colony of it but sold it off before we went to disney a few years ago.
> 
> Very nice example.


&#128539; ... Hmm I just might have one soon.


----------



## explor3r

Just to keep it going...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## altcharacter




----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


>


Buena papi chulo!!!!te gusta el culo


----------

